# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Video mô hình 3 lớp c#

## greenstars_dj

http://www.mediafire.com/?6gbl2bzvq5x9vqh

http://www.mediafire.com/?0i6g67ri01gy5vn

----------

